# Dan Rather report on HSR



## jis (Oct 18, 2012)

Two videos....



Enjoy!


----------



## Blackwolf (Oct 18, 2012)

I have to suspect that there are more than just these two videos. It seems like only part of the report... The initial, positive view that draws you into the story before the hook it set for the negative other side. Which, would possibly be real balanced journalism??

If so, I look forward to the other installments. I am a strong supporter of HSR in California, knowing both the expense involved with getting it off the ground (STEEP!) but also the benefits of investment return when the system is realized (MASSIVE!) As such, this is a project near and dear to me. And not just because I like riding trains, but it has a lot to do with being a Californian and having a very large Crown Jewel of a system to crow about in 15 years!


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> I have to suspect that there are more than just these two videos. It seems like only part of the report... The initial, positive view that draws you into the story before the hook it set for the negative other side. Which, would possibly be real balanced journalism??
> 
> If so, I look forward to the other installments. I am a strong supporter of HSR in California, knowing both the expense involved with getting it off the ground (STEEP!) but also the benefits of investment return when the system is realized (MASSIVE!) As such, this is a project near and dear to me. And not just because I like riding trains, but it has a lot to do with being a Californian and having a very large Crown Jewel of a system to crow about in 15 years!


I saw the original version on AXS last week. The entire thing is available for purchase on iTunes. Yes this is just a teaser.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, CAHSR would be great if the planners actually DID something instead of wasting resources on useless plans and then scrapping it and wasting resources on more useless plans.


----------



## leemell (Oct 19, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Yeah, CAHSR would be great if the planners actually DID something instead of wasting resources on useless plans and then scrapping it and wasting resources on more useless plans.


You've obviously never had to try to engineer a major project in a political environment.


----------

